# 17th August - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Time has come round again to sort out the next Kneesworth meet.

All welcome.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:-* 
NormStrm
moley
jampott
SBJ
ttvic
markTT225
ChilliTT


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Looks okay to me. It's in the diary.

Thanks Norm.

Moley


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its in the diary... 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers guy's you're both on the list


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be back from holiday on the Sunday, start my new contract Monday, so fingers crossed I'll be there 8)

Simon


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

SBJ said:


> I'll be back from holiday on the Sunday, start my new contract Monday, so fingers crossed I'll be there 8)


Have a good trip. Good luck with the new contract [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

will aim to be there too.... assuming she's not in the shop being repaired... although so far I haven't been able to get a date for the estimate let alone the work :/


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hope you can make it Irvine, but understand if you need to get your baby repaired.

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm in the same boat as Irving I'm afraid - Car goes into body shop tomorrow - Yes, they have finally agreed to sort out the problems - all verbally agreed this morning so they will respray all the problem areas (virtually all the off side, rear bumper, NS sill and NSR wheel), straighten out the front bumper and headlights and replace the NSR lower trailing arm which AmD found to be bent - woohoo!! 

They said it would take 10 days but I'm not going to rush them!

Maybe make it if the car is back with me by then


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul

Great news you are getting the work done, of course your TT's "health" must come first :wink:

Norman


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Looks like its going into bodyshop on 15th and will be there a week  and I get a lousy polo as a loan car  (apparently the maserati is out that day, or so the guy said.... )

So I shall be TT-less for the 17th but also might be in Edinburgh...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Looks like its going into bodyshop on 15th and will be there a week  and I get a lousy polo as a loan car


Flippin' luxury!! - I've got a luvverly Punto 1.2 Active  complete with Lexus style lights (standard)  And you thought the TT brakes were bad - this thing only weighs about 50 kilos and you have to stand on the brakes to stop it :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

As I am currently working just down the A10 at Hoddesdon, I will come along to this meet.

See you all on the 17th


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Vic

Will be good to see you.

3 reps already - anymore :wink:

Cheers

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Looks like its going into bodyshop on 15th and will be there a week  and I get a lousy polo as a loan car  (apparently the maserati is out that day, or so the guy said.... )
> 
> So I shall be TT-less for the 17th but also might be in Edinburgh...


Irvine

Good that your TT will be repaired, if you are around this part of the country you will be most welcome even in the Polo :wink:

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Me again 

I recieved the email below from Kevin and have invited him and a colleague along to the meeting next week. They will be bringing the TT QS with them for us to give it the once over :wink: . Kevin is keen to get our views on body kits and other mods as well. Also the Audi brand generally and how the Hodgson Automotive Group can work with the TTOC to improve the experience, which I can only see as a positive way forward, so please come along for good ole chin wag [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I also discussed potentially holding events at each of the dealerships in the future so will be interested on views but that's for another thread 



> Subject: The New Audi TT Quattro Sport.............
> 
> Norman,
> 
> ...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice work Norman - hopefully going to be there but no word on my car yet. Their estimate was for it to be finished by 16th so I may yet make it 

Hopefully this will get a few more people to come as Audi are putting in the effort 8)


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Norm,

Car is back and all sorted after ALOT of agro with the bodyshop. I'll tell you more next week at the meet.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Good to hear it's fixed Mark. Shame about the aggro' though - we can compare notes if I make it next week :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hitchin Audi turning up, eh? :lol: :lol:

Not sure if that's a reason for me to attend or an excuse not to, to be honest... :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Nice work Norman - hopefully going to be there but no word on my car yet. Their estimate was for it to be finished by 16th so I may yet make it
> 
> Hopefully this will get a few more people to come as Audi are putting in the effort 8)


Hope you are able to make it, as you say would be good if a few more people could make the meet, fingers crossed.



markTT225 said:


> Hi Norm,
> 
> Car is back and all sorted after ALOT of agro with the bodyshop. I'll tell you more next week at the meet.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you have the car back, not good to hear you had agro  but the main question has to be "can you now update your sig with the real colour?" :wink:



jampott said:


> Hitchin Audi turning up, eh? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not sure if that's a reason for me to attend or an excuse not to, to be honest... :?


I'm sure it will be worth you turning up Tim, even if it's to raise a few observations in your own inimitable way


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> [
> Good to hear you have the car back, not good to hear you had agro  but the main question has to be "can you now update your sig with the real colour?" :wink:


Nope! I had so much hassle sorting out their F***UPS I forgot to ask! Doh!! Oh well, the quest goes on. ;o)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn - spoke to the body shop last night and they don't think it's going to be ready until at least next Friday  

Gonna have to miss this one I'm afraid Norm


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Damn - spoke to the body shop last night and they don't think it's going to be ready until at least next Friday
> 
> Gonna have to miss this one I'm afraid Norm


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] sorry to hear that on both counts, still as long as the TT is 100% it will be worth it


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Damn - spoke to the body shop last night and they don't think it's going to be ready until at least next Friday
> 
> Gonna have to miss this one I'm afraid Norm


... and I was looking forward to hearing how you make your fabulous bacon butties :wink:

As Norm says, it's the car that counts  8)

Moley


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry guys, unfortunately not going to be able make this one...

Apart from the embarrassment of driving a Polo I'm in Edinburgh that day and won't be back to Luton til gone 9 and I'm off to Derby the next day (and yes, it would have been better to go Edinburgh->Derby by plane or train but it couldn't be arranged - or so our travel dept said :? suspect they've run out of hotel budget!)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Sorry to hear you won't be able to join us Irvine. Hope you can make next month.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I won't be there as I have no brake pads!! The new ones are being fitted on Friday with new disks.

You can blame Norm as it was his extra weight in the car at Snetterton that has caused this and hence my lack of attendance! :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I won't be there as I have no brake pads!! The new ones are being fitted on Friday with new disks.
> 
> You can blame Norm as it was his extra weight in the car at Snetterton that has caused this and hence my lack of attendance! :lol:


Sorry to here you won't be able to join us 

 it was good fun being chauffeured round Snetterton [smiley=thumbsup.gif] cheers Paul. Mind my ample weight didn't seem to hold you up rocketting down the Revett Straight 8) or drifting round Coram 8)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm around and will most likely make the meet... no TT though :-(
But look forward to seeing old chums and new.

Anyone heading to Kneesworth from or near Hatfield ? As I'd love to hitch a ride in exchange for a nice drinkie.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> I'm around and will most likely make the meet... no TT though :-(
> But look forward to seeing old chums and new.
> 
> Anyone heading to Kneesworth from or near Hatfield ? As I'd love to hitch a ride in exchange for a nice drinkie.


Hi Mayur,

I was in 2 minds about coming, as I'm also supposed to be out on Thursday night and I don't like leaving the dogs to their own devices - but I've decided I *will* be going...

Obviously I'm going from Hatfield - just let me know where you want picking up from.

Be good to see you again!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > I'm around and will most likely make the meet... no TT though :-(
> ...


That's great Tim...

I could be at the gym at any time thats good for you.

Look forward to seeing you.
Many thanks.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll be at Gravely village outside first pub on left at 6:45 (pm) til 7:00 if anyone fancies a convoy 2 morrow.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur - if we aim to meet at Gravelly around 7pm with Mark, I'll pick up from the gym at 6:40... how's that sound?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> Mayur - if we aim to meet at Gravelly around 7pm with Mark, I'll pick up from the gym at 6:40... how's that sound?


Gym at 6:40 is perfect.

Many thanks.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Mayur, look forward to seeing you tomorrow.

Moley


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Norman

I'm new to both the Forum and TT ownership (5 months) would like to come.... Do I just turn up?

Regards

Nigel


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nigel,

Yep just turn up between 19:00 and 19:30. Do you know where it is?

Look forward to seeing you.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ChilliTT said:


> Hi Norman
> 
> I'm new to both the Forum and TT ownership (5 months) would like to come.... Do I just turn up?
> 
> ...


Hi Nigel

Yes - just turn up and say hi, more the merrier.

I should be wearing my black rep polo shirt so should be easy to find 

Whereabouts will you be travelling from? in case anyone else is heading your way for a mini cruise 8)

Look forward to meeting you tomorrow.

Norman


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks,

Will have to check out directions on Autoroute tonight, should be no problem...

look forward to meeting you all.... :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > I'm around and will most likely make the meet... no TT though :-(
> ...


Thanks Tim

This really is showing true "Kneesworth Crew" spirit [smiley=dude.gif]

Also bringing Mayur back to the fold is superb news, look forward to seeing you both 

C U tomorrow.

Norman


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you Tim, Moley, and Norman.
Looking forward to meeting up with the Kneesworth crew tomorrow.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

It's gong to be a lovely sunny evening 

So why not take a drive out tonight and join us 

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I might have a plan Norman :wink:

As Audi are putting in the effort I thought I might take a drive up. Won't be in the TT obviously but it'll give me an evening out


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I might have a plan Norman :wink:
> 
> As Audi are putting in the effort I thought I might take a drive up. Won't be in the TT obviously but it'll give me an evening out


Nice one Paul. Hope to see you there.

Moley


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers for organising Norm... hopefully a better turn out than you anticipated 

Good to see the Hitchin boys, and Clive - I just love those wheels.

Hopefully I managed to match the QS for the number (and fun element) of test drives... :lol: :lol: If anyone missed out, catch me next time


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for organising the meet Norman.

Great to meet everyone tonight. The Kneesworth crew are quite special.

Lovely to drive a TT again...the QS was very nice. Good of Hitchin Audi to come over and participate.

A big thanks to Tim for bringing me over to the meet in his wonderful S4... the S4 has yet another convert !

Clive your car is just awesome and sounds divine...good luck with the 2.1 !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> Thanks for organising the meet Norman.
> 
> Great to meet everyone tonight. The Kneesworth crew are quite special.
> 
> ...


Was a pleasure. You're a great chap to sit and chat to


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Sorry I missed you chaps, only just finished working for the evening...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Was a pleasure. You're a great chap to sit and chat to


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just need to add my thanks for organising this meet Norman - not a bad turn out in the end. Good to see the familiar "crew" and a couple of new faces. Great to catch up with Mayur again.

Mark, hope you have a great holiday 

Good of Hitchen to bring the qS and join in with the evening and nice to hear they're coming back next month.

2 test drives in one evening......qS - pretty special - much more lithe than my standard 225 - more positive through the corners and the seats are fantastic 8) A little upright to my usual driving style but not uncomfortable.

Thanks Tim for letting me take out the S4 - just love the way it pulls from zero and just keeps on pulling :lol: Sorry I wasn't pushing hard enough past the pub :wink: and the sound is definitely a grin maker 

Most enjoyable evening all round


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

The best Kneesworth night out for a while - thanks Norman and everyone who turned up to make it that way


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> Was a pleasure. You're a great chap to sit and chat to


Tim I think between us we sorted out some the ill's in this fine land.

We'll [smiley=hanged.gif] some, [smiley=stop.gif] some, and [smiley=sweetheart.gif] some... all outside the realms of political correctness..or is it correctedness...anyway... :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

What more can I say - kin brilliant meet   

It's replenished my belief in keeping the Kneesworth meet running as recently it had become hard to motivate myself to keep organising it. But fear not last night reminded me just how good the meetings are [smiley=dude.gif]

So a big thank you to all that attended, with special thanks to Kevin and Sanjeev from Hitchin Audi for bringing the TTQS along for us to test drive.

They've got to come back next month as I've not had a drive of the QS yet 

Pics to follow.

Norman

PS. please no one take offense regarding the more intimate meets we have had recently they were great in their own way 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Nearly forgot, can the lucky people that test drove the TTQS post what they thought of it please so Kevin can have some feedback. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I think it worth pointing out that the Recarro seats are not as tight as the ones that were in the Purple roadster 
 @ the Beaulieu National Day as I sort of purched on those ones whereas last night is was a nice snug fit 

Norman


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks again to Norm for organising another great meet  It had a much bigger turnout than expected. Good to meet the latest Kneesworthers Nigel and J4ASN 8) .

The QS test drive really turned it into a great event. It was also a great opportunity to have a rant at the Hitchin Audi guy for their dodgy bodyshop choice whilst he was trapped in the car during the test drive! :lol:

I thought the QS was great. The power delivery seemed effortless in every gear. It certainly felt alot quicker than 15 BHP over the standard car, probably helped by the weight reduction I guess. The handling felt alot sharper than mine but that's probably because I still have the 'off-road' setup on mine. The Gearbox on that car felt very stiff, particularly going into second gear. I guess that may free-up a little with time. The seats were perhaps a bit too extreme for my tastes. Plus the fact that there was no height adjustment meant that I was peering over the wheel a bit! Loved the wheels and the brakes seemed like an improvement over the 225.


----------



## J4ASN (Aug 18, 2005)

:lol: Just a quick thanks to all at the meet last night ref: remapping/chipping. All advice and info was greatly appreciated!!

Clive, I'll call you saturday to arrange popping down for a check-up!!

Thanks again

Jay


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Nearly forgot, can the lucky people that test drove the TTQS post what they thought of it please so Kevin can have some feedback. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Already have 



> qS - pretty special - much more lithe than my standard 225 - more positive through the corners and the seats are fantastic A little upright to my usual driving style but not uncomfortable.


To add: I agree with Mark on the gearbox - was pretty knotchy but would probably loosen up a bit with time. Did anybody get a look at how many miles this car had done? It felt very tight - don't remember hearing any rattles.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly forgot, can the lucky people that test drove the TTQS post what they thought of it please so Kevin can have some feedback. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


If I remember correctly it had done 1300 miles so barely run-in yet :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Must add my thanks to Norman for organising a great night.

The weather was perfect ... the Hitchin Guys with their test driveable (?) TTS were superb ... Tims Blue Bus excelled  .. and the chat and talk with like minded people was great. Nice to see lots of familiar faces and also some new ones as well.

Some of my pics:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_1434~1.JPG
The Hitchen TTS that was fully tested during the evening  8)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_1441~1.JPG
Even Norman commented on the nice Recaro seats 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_1446~1.JPG
Tried to get the superbly hospital manager of the venue to have a go - perhaps next time - he deserves it.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_1447~1.JPG
Clive's superb wheel/brake set up - drool.

See you all next time.

Moley


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Not sure there's anything else I can add to all the good comments, it was an excellent meet. Thanks Norman.

The Quattro Sport was amazing, felt very fast and from 3k RPM to the limiter, its very very fast! 8) Those seats.... [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Then there was Tim's S4 which was off the richter scale  [smiley=help.gif] I'm already getting withdrawal symptoms from the sound track that engine produces.

Roll on the next Kneesworth meet.

Simon


----------

